
Security updates available for Adobe Flash Player - icehac
https://helpx.adobe.com/security/products/flash-player/apsb15-27.html
======
Tharkun
Maybe it's time the porn industry got serious about ditching flash. Porn is
the only reason why I still use flash, and I suspect I'm not the only one.

~~~
lcswi
Try different sites or youtube-dl.

~~~
jakejake
Shameless plug, I released a simple GUI for youtube-dl written in the ancient
language of Flex - [https://github.com/jasonhinkle/Tube-
DL/releases/tag/0.1.0](https://github.com/jasonhinkle/Tube-
DL/releases/tag/0.1.0)

If anybody want's to make a build for Windows, I'll add it to the release.

------
soylentcola
I know I'm beating a dead horse but it would be nice if they _still_ didn't
make you opt out of McAfee when you download one of these critical updates.

If they absolutely must use these sleazy methods of making extra revenue,
couldn't they just limit it to a singe opt-out the first time you install
Flash? Kind of ridiculous that they're still trying to scam a buck out of the
transaction when you're only downloading yet another update because of
security holes.

Kinda makes you wonder why you have to update the program so often, regardless
of these more serious issues if each update brings another chance that you'll
forget to uncheck the box next to the yellow "M".

~~~
mikestew
In addition to the constant stream of vulnerabilities, it's behavior like this
that made me dredge up my old saying that I used to have for products from
Real Networks: there's nothing on the internet that I need to see so badly
that I'm willing to install Flash.

Now that I think about it, it was _exactly_ this behavior (ride-along
crapware) that had me dumping RN products. (Except RN became downright
deceptive about it.)

------
rbanffy
It's quite shocking how many 0-day vulnerabilities these guys fix.

~~~
bmm6o
Each fix is in response to an exploitable flaw in their software that was
discovered by a hacker. It's quite shocking how many exploitable
vulnerabilities exist in Flash.

~~~
rbanffy
It wouldn't be that shocking if the vulnerabilities were not 0-days...

------
jordanlev
Does anyone know how this relates to the "built-in" flash component of Chrome?
I don't actually have flash installed on my computer (so it's not available in
Firefox or Safari), but I can use it in Chrome because it came with it. Will
it just automatically get updated the next time Chrome is updated? Or is there
some explicit step I should take outside of waiting for Chrome to update?

~~~
mgraczyk
See Chrome Component Updater:
[https://support.google.com/chrome/a/answer/3204698?hl=en](https://support.google.com/chrome/a/answer/3204698?hl=en)

------
flashguy
For how much the majority of HN shits on Flash, yet insists that all other
topics remain positive when critiquing a topic, where do you all see the best
solution?

Make a startup that provides a tool for designers to translate placing this
image and its associated animations at these positions visually on a timeline
that a non-programmer can adjust as needed.

Oh wait, none of you have ever been bothered to do that since the beginning of
time. The fault must lie with the ad indusfry and not you.

Haha

------
885895
By definition once a fix is available it's not a 0day anylonger.

~~~
cpeterso
"0 day" just means that the vulnerability was reported before it was fixed.

